

Get a free Jawbone/Fitbit/Misfit/Withings device from @addappio - andreascreten
http://labs.addapp.io/

======
andreascreten
You can read more on the press release: [http://addapp.pr.co/92748-addapp-
labs-launches-to-better-und...](http://addapp.pr.co/92748-addapp-labs-
launches-to-better-understand-how-consumers-use-data-from-wearable-devices)

This is not a scam but an actual program to help verify our data collection
methods.

------
baldgeek
too bad they don't have an Android app yet :(

~~~
andreascreten
Noted it down. Thanks for your feedback.

~~~
baldgeek
thanks for listening. I'm already totally geeking out with a Fitbit flex and
have given several other apps permission to its data. So I would love the
opportunity to play with your stuff on Android

